# Working 2 jobs on Tier 2 ICT spouse visa



## jacksoa2 (Oct 1, 2013)

I've recently relocated with my husband to London on a Tier 2 ICT spouse visa. I've been offered a part-time consulting job, but I can't find any information online about whether I could have a second full-time job in addition to this consulting work.

On this visa, can I work a full-time 35 hour a week job and also work part-time as a consultant with another company?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you mean you're a Tier 2 dependent? You can do whatever you want.


----------



## jacksoa2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, it's a spouse visa. You're saying there aren't any limitations at all? I could work one full-time job and another part-time consultancy, both with London companies?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes you can. No restriction on the types of job you can do (with a few exceptions).


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is no Tier 2 spouse visa. It's called a dependent visa. If that's what you have, as I've said you can do whatever you want. It's your husband whose options are limited.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Though it has nothing to do with your visa, it's usually not possible to work for one company and do another work for a rival company, as that would probably breach your contract terms with your first employer.


----------



## jacksoa2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Nyclon- I'm looking at the visa right now and it says Tier 2 ICT Long Term Staff Partner.

Joppa- Thanks for your help! The two companies aren't in the same line of work, so I should be okay with the non-competing clause, but I'll definitely check to make sure before signing anything.


----------

